# Grandma Snarr's Icebox Rolls



## Constance (Sep 23, 2009)

1 cake yeast
1 1/2 cup lukewarm water
1/2 cup lard
3 eggs
1 1/2 teaspoons salt
3/4 cup sugar
1 cup mashed potatoes
8 cups flour

Mix well hot potatoes, sugar, salt, eggs and fat. Soak yeast in 1/2 cup water, then add other cup of water and work in 4 cups flour. Beat for 5 minutes, then work in other 4 cups of flour. Knead well until dough is soft. Let rise 1 hour and punch down, then let rise 30 minutes. Form into rolls and let rise in pan for 1 hour. Bake in modest oven for 20 minutes. Can be put in icebox and baked as desired.


----------



## Russellkhan (Sep 23, 2009)

Sounds tasty! Will try it soon.


----------



## babetoo (Sep 30, 2009)

Constance said:


> 1 cake yeast
> 1 1/2 cup lukewarm water
> 1/2 cup lard
> 3 eggs
> ...


 
how many rolls does this make?


----------



## Constance (Sep 30, 2009)

I'm guessing about 24, but I don't really know for sure. Do any of you regular bakers know how many rolls 8 cups of flour would make?


----------



## Russellkhan (Oct 3, 2009)

It really depends in the size you make your rolls. 8 cups of flour is two large loaves of bread, so I'd say that 24 rolls is a good estimate.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 4, 2009)

Wow.  I just posted before reading this thread, looking for a recipe very similar to this.  I'm guessing that if I substituted butter for the lard, I'd have my D.I.L.'s recipe.

Constance, thank you very much.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Constance (Oct 4, 2009)

Glad it's what you needed! I think Grandma actually used Crisco. She was really pretty modern for her day.


----------



## Wyogal (Oct 4, 2009)

O.K., you've seen the thread!! haha!


----------



## Soma (Dec 6, 2011)

These look intriguing!....I love potatoes too.

but

1. does everyone here know:
what is an "icebox"? My grandpa had one at his cottage - kept ice blocks in the top, cut from the lake in winter, in a shed, covered in sawdust. Would put the blocks into the top of a sort of 'fridge'...which was a.cupboard lined with steel or tin....was too young to know what the metal was...ice in top part, .food in the bottom part (just like a refrigerator today, but no electricity required).

2. can one still buy *cakes *of fresh yeast? I haven't seen any in years. I suppose dry can be substituted...?


----------

